# View from your bedroom window



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Here is mine. There was a sexy red sky, so i thought i'd snap a pic


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

i live in the ghetto
View attachment 55554
this is by no means the best window to look out of in my apartment if you wanna see a veiw but it is my bedroom


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Any hot women live across the way there????


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

the view of a naked chick would be good...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> i live in the ghetto
> View attachment 55554
> this is by no means the best window to look out of in my apartment if you wanna see a veiw but it is my bedroom
> [snapback]963609[/snapback]​


where u live?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> i live in the ghetto
> [snapback]963609[/snapback]​


where u live?
[snapback]964161[/snapback]​[/quote]
''Idiot!''

I'll try and get a camera and post mine's tomorrow


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > i live in the ghetto
> ...


i live in san jose cali. there really aren't any hotties except for the girfriend







l in my bedroom. i dont really notice any others


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The back of me:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > hiphopn said:
> ...


Me too...what part of San Jose?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > hiphopn said:
> ...


east side?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> east side?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McLaughlin @ Story I bet







J/K :rasp:


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > east side?
> ...


actually i live in a nice area except my block. i live on the west side. off saratoga ave.
rent is hella cheap. 725 for a one bedroom....


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Ben Franklin Bridge connecting Penn and New Jersey


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i couldnt get good pics with the screen in the way, so here are some shots from my balcony [balcony is right outside of my window]. sorry about the blurryness, lack of lighting + shitty camera = blurry pics.

(i live about 5 blocks west of downtown la in korea town.)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Hahaha the white part of town...j/k...thats a nice area though indeed.:nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Ben Franklin Bridge connecting Penn and New Jersey
> [snapback]964487[/snapback]​


sweet


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Ben Franklin Bridge connecting Penn and New Jersey
> [snapback]964487[/snapback]​


heh, i was driving on the other side of that just yesterday!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

There seems to be a lot of pfury members in San Jose, I live in Fremont (EAST bay haha).


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

urban homes > suburban homes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Goddamn! Thats Alot! I thought I had it bad paying $575.00 for a 2 Bedroom 2 Bathroom 950 Sq ft Apt. Now im in a House :laugh: 3-4 MOnths I will be paying $475.00


----------



## kooken (Jan 20, 2005)

I snapped this one, standing on the roof, just outside my old bedroom window at my parent's house. I would give you a picture out of my current bedroom window, but there is so much stuff in the way that I just cant seem to find it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


I can only dream of such prices in the bay area...







ur lucky...tho Texas wages arnt as good, thats cheap cost of living.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


when i was living with my roommates our rent was $850 for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > hiphopn said:
> ...


yep that is supposed to be the price for a 1 bedroom. cali rates. i would rather pay 725 for a 1 bedroom than live in texas or anywhere else. although i would rather live down south... my gf aint havin it


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> yep that is supposed to be the price for a 1 bedroom. cali rates. i would rather pay 725 for a 1 bedroom than live in texas or anywhere else. although i would rather live down south... my gf aint havin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen to that. my friend recently moved to oklahoma and was like "yeah! you should move out here, rent it super cheap!!" but then i thought to myself..."it's oklahoma. what am i gonna do there?"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres 2 pics from the left window and the right from my room...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres 2 pics from the left window and the right from my room...
> [snapback]964786[/snapback]​


You live on da beach man? That looks awesome, careful for high tide though


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Zilla that aint your view! LoL. Do you even have a window???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

This is the view from my new place, for anyone who knows Manchester its right next door to the lowery hotel (best hotel in Manchester) in the centre of Deansgate, Manchester. BTW- I havent bought myself a digi cam since I moved so these were pics I had to find on the net!

This is the view looking at the front area of the apartment clock, which looks over Trinity Bridge and River Irwell. I circled my apartment and balcony.
View attachment 55644


View from the Bridge looking out onto the river. My apartment is to the left so I lookout over this.
View attachment 55646


And this is kinda the view from my balcony, apart from its a little higher up than mine!
View attachment 55647


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

This is the view out my window, not that great








Here is a view from the floor's kitchen window, much better than the view from my window.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > hiphopn said:
> ...


How did you have roomates and share a 1 bedroom???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> This is the view out my window, not that great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, my grandparents live in Hannover too







That's the Ihme Zentrum tower blocks on the first pics, right? My grandparents live 10 minutes walking from there.
Do you like living there? I've comtemplated moving there, but I don't want to rush things or do anything I may regret later...

Anyways, here's my bedroom view, 'downtown' Groningen, The Netherlands:

View attachment 55650

Martinitoren (318ft) on the left...

View attachment 55651

And one more.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > This is the view out my window, not that great
> ...


I have been living here for 3 weeks and I must say that I love living here. I would not listen to what I say because my interpretation of it would be quite skewed compared to yours because this is the first city I have lived in in Europe so I think any city would awe me in Europe because it is just so different from Colorado, hell, all of America. It was the best city in Germany for me to come and learn german because here they speak the purest form of german without dialects to learn and such. There is a University here so the night life is awesome, lots of students partying and such.
Obviously you have been here before since you noticed the buildings. What do you think of Hannover? Can you recommend any good bars or restaurants? I have discovered the greatness of Turkish food







Döner Tasche, mmmmm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> I have been living here for 3 weeks and I must say that I love living here. I would not listen to what I say because my interpretation of it would be quite skewed compared to yours because this is the first city I have lived in in Europe so I think any city would awe me in Europe because it is just so different from Colorado, hell, all of America. It was the best city in Germany for me to come and learn german because here they speak the purest form of german without dialects to learn and such. There is a University here so the night life is awesome, lots of students partying and such.
> Obviously you have been here before since you noticed the buildings. What do you think of Hannover? Can you recommend any good bars or restaurants? I have discovered the greatness of Turkish food
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer, man - I appreciate it








I like hannover: it's a pretty big city, but has a friendly atmosphere, is very green, and a young population (like you said, it's a university town).

Since my grandparents live there (and I only go there 2-3 times per year, just to visit them), I haven't really checked the nightlife.
I do recommend the "Altstadt", however: it's on the other side of the river (basically in the direction you look in your second picture) - it's the oldest part of the city (and the only part of it that survived the WW2 fire storms), and has lots of cafe's, bars etc. Every Saturday there's a flea market along the river: I've bought dozens of cheap CD's there in the past.

If you want to check out animals, I have two tips: firstly the Hannover zoo, located in the middle of a city forest (go there by "Strassenbahn", or tram: gives you the best impression of the city). It has an awesome primate house, a large birds of prey cage, and much more.
The other is the "Landesmuseum", close to the Masch See (which is a lake in the middle of town, not too far from the Rathaus, and definitely the place to be for summer outdoor activities, even with a small 'beach').
The "Landes Museum" is a natural-historical museum with lots of exhibits about geology (dinosaurs, fossils, minerals, prehistoric man), but also a aquarium/terrarium section in the basement (at least, that's where it used to be: haven't been there in ages), with Piranha's, Electric Eels, reef tanks, and a huge, extremely rare Blue Eyed Panaque (a pitchblack pleco with clear blue eyes).

If your interested in soccer, visit a Hannover 96 game, a premier league club with a very large stadium (also in the vicinity of the Masch See).

One final tip: if you plan to go out for dinner, visit a Greek or Balkan (Yugoslav) restaurant: their the best places for food if you like copious amounts of grilled meat









If you need to know anything, don't hesitate to pm me - maybe I can help you out


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > I have been living here for 3 weeks and I must say that I love living here. I would not listen to what I say because my interpretation of it would be quite skewed compared to yours because this is the first city I have lived in in Europe so I think any city would awe me in Europe because it is just so different from Colorado, hell, all of America. It was the best city in Germany for me to come and learn german because here they speak the purest form of german without dialects to learn and such. There is a University here so the night life is awesome, lots of students partying and such.
> ...


Thanks for the tips Judazzz. I have not gone to the bars in the Altstadt area but that area seems heavily populated with them, rather more around the University. 
I have been to "Das Rathaus" and "Maschsee" and the girl I was with pointed out the Landesmuseum but said nothing about any aquariums in the basement, but then again she does not know about my piranha hobby. I will have to ask her if there are still aquariums in there. When I go I will have to post pictures here if there are tanks.
I will have to take your tip on Greek or Balkan food one of these days as I love grilled meat. 
Went to the huge gardens by the University and grilled with some new found german friends, as you said it is a big town but a very friendly atmosphere.
I will shut up now, as this is not a thread about "Where to go in Hannover"
Thanks J


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

every year we get so many ladybugs in our house.... and this morning is the 1st day ive seen them. thats what the little dots are in the pic.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Meh, it's a place to lay my head.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Meh, it's a place to lay my head.
> [snapback]965000[/snapback]​


any strey balls break ur windows??

id be playing golf 24/7 if i lived there....... do you play? if so whats your handycap?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, it's a place to lay my head.
> ...


That's the funny thing, I don't really play at all. I've always been more into soccer. I've played golf several times and was always pretty crappy so I decided to stick with what I knew.

Oh yeah, and no stray balls have broken a window yet, but we do get a couple in the yard.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im suprised Rhomzilla can even see out his window :rasp:


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Here are a couple of shots of my house/view.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my house/view.
> [snapback]965046[/snapback]​


Do you play golf?


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> piranhaqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of shots of my house/view.
> ...


I don't play very often, I usually go out a couple times a year w/ the girls and I walk on the course that I live on about once a week or so (get to play for free that way)! I live in a beautiful spot, I can't see another house from anywhere on my lot!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

god id commit my life to gold if i lived on a course....... im pritty good right now, id try to be PRO!


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> god id commit my life to gold if i lived on a course....... im pritty good right now, id try to be PRO!
> [snapback]965314[/snapback]​


it's a hella good time, that's for sure! I just enjoy so many other things outdoors and golf is a little lower on my list! but I did go out on the course last saturday for a walk and found 64 golf balls! they are great target practice with my .17 cal at 100+ yards!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha expecually the rubber wound balls....i bet there cool to shoot!


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I bet they are! I found 3 or 4 balls that had been chewed up by animals over the winter, and they all had a solid core. do they still make the ones with rubber bands?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah i know titeliest makes a 2 peice still...... its a rubber ball filled with a liquid (corn syrup with something else) then its wraped with a rubber band...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

This was taken on the day I bought my house, almost a year ago...

View attachment 55686


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i cant wait to own my own house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully in less than a year ill be moved out in my OWN home, no appartment.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


I Prefer To make alittle less, pay ALOT less for More rooms :laugh:

Im working on getting a Camera to take some Pics of the Land and the.....more land that has some nappy headed TRailor parks right down the road, kinda


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Zilla that aint your view! LoL. Do you even have a window???
> [snapback]964839[/snapback]​


You didnt see it? It was straight across from his door way.

And besides, Al why do you have to lie? You know this is your true view:
View attachment 55783


And for all those trying to meet up with Al, this is his favorite local hangout









View attachment 55784


Sorry Al, the truth needed to be told.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Zilla that aint your view! LoL. Do you even have a window???
> ...
























RZ lives in castro ;x


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Told you that your secret wasnt safe with Karen!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my view

definitely keepin it gangsta in my suburban condo community


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

u all r a bunch of yuppies

lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

hyphen said:


> urban homes > suburban homes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a chance









--Dan


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here's a pic I took last winter outlooking my backyard:

my back yard actually ends before the small pine trees. That's an office building you see.
View attachment 55840


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Here's my view
> 
> definitely keepin it gangsta in my suburban condo community
> 
> ...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my bedroom has no window


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Zilla that aint your view! LoL. Do you even have a window???
> [snapback]964839[/snapback]​


OK fine, here's my freak'in window... A damn mailbox!!! I have a 2 car garage, which one was transformed into the room I currently stay in. The ocean views I posted were from my balcony.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> i cant wait to own my own house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully in less than a year ill be moved out in my OWN home, no appartment.
> [snapback]965390[/snapback]​


You'll do it man


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

traumatic said:


> here's a pic I took last winter outlooking my backyard:
> 
> my back yard actually ends before the small pine trees. That's an office building you see.
> View attachment 55840
> ...


Wow, gorgeous


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> here u want me to act ghetto?
> 
> yo #REMOVED# this is my crib yo
> 
> ...


Oh, you got some fine bitches in yer HS, huh? Any of em 18? Mmm..lolol


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > i cant wait to own my own house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully in less than a year ill be moved out in my OWN home, no appartment.
> ...


im going out fishing this summer, there making crazy money right now but ill start out 1/2 share. Ill work my way up soon enough. But me and my cousin are gonna buy a house and be roomies. god i cant wait, once i find a steady boat to fish for im gonna look into it asap.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Reopened.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hahahaha it was locked because of that? lame.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ill snap one in teh morn when its light out.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Here is a pic from my window. 
you can see my neighbor across the way, he likes fava beans and a nice chianti every now and then.

View attachment 55953


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> hahahaha it was locked because of that? lame.
> [snapback]968533[/snapback]​


stop your bitchin..mkay


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> hahahaha it was locked because of that? lame.
> [snapback]968533[/snapback]​


If anyone here is being lame, its yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

just made a comment earlier that enflamed and argument. Im not the only one to blame here..............

cough cough LAME


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You're responsible for your own actions, not others...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> You're responsible for your own actions, not others...
> [snapback]968910[/snapback]​


never said i wasnt


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine


----------

